
'Brief radiation spike' after rocket engine blast in northern Russia - theklub
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49275577
======
gene-h
I wonder if they had a problem with the nuclear powered cruise missile they
are developing[0]. It's interesting that they are recommending taking iodine
pills though, because that might imply a release of radioactive iodine, a
fission product.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9M730_Burevestnik](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9M730_Burevestnik)

~~~
consumer451
That was my first thought as well. On a slight tangent, I recently learned of
the USA's Project Pluto.[0] A 1957 fusion engine which I believe is along the
same lines as the new Russian project. It was to power the SLAM.[1]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pluto](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pluto)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supersonic_Low_Altitude_Missil...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supersonic_Low_Altitude_Missile)

"The Big Stick with Pluto engine"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVmpAD7WRxA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVmpAD7WRxA)

~~~
gnode
> fusion engine

Project Pluto / SLAM was to be fission powered. The payload was thermonuclear
though, as with typical ballistic missiles.

------
gnode
I wonder if this spike could be explained by dispersal of depleted uranium
commonly used in bullets and other kinetic weapons for its high density. The
article is very light on detail though, it's not clear whether this was an
engine on a test stand, or a launch test.

~~~
gargravarr
Depleted-uranium rounds have (by definition) extremely low radioactive decay
rates and are incapable of nuclear fission on their own (most of the
opposition to their use stems from uranium being a toxic metal if ingested by
living things). For something to release radiation, it needs to be a nuclear
fuel. That's quite interesting/worrying.

------
groundlogic
"They advise everyone to close their windows and drink iodine, 44 drops per
glass of water.

